# What has your Golden done in their life?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jacks has been in obedience classes since he was 15 weeks old and we did a couple trials last fall (danged stays) and will be trying again this fall.  

We are playing with Rally right now and we are going to pick up a couple fun matches this month to see how scatterbrained I would be in a real trial. 

And he's a natural born swimmer.  We've had him out every weekend for the past few weeks. The water's too cold for me, but he loves it. 

I forgot to add this one, but he's my hiking buddy. Having had one dog who couldn't handle more than a mile walk most months, it's like heaven having a dog who can keep going wherever the trails lead us.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

between all three dogs the only things we haven't done are hunting & field work...
For the 'OTHER' category - we have taken agility, tracking & carting classes and participated in dockdiving.

The willingness to learn and try just about anything is what i love the most about this breed...


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

My boys have been in multiple training classes, Danny more than Jasper because of Danny's drive and love of learning. They both are Therapy Dogs, have done agility, have their CGCs, go boating with us up at the lake all the time along with swimming. I enjoy spending my non-working hours with them doing fun things.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

We haven't done any formal classes with Molson... I keep telling myself that we will but I just haven't gotten around to it. We have done tons of camping, cottaging and thus, swimming and boating. We also did dock diving for 1 season and hope to get back into it this year for at least a wave or two!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I had to vote "other" ...Tuff stayed at a Holiday Inn Express once and tried to talk me into getting one of those automatic doors that when you walk up to them they open automatically for the house :doh: He was quite pleased with that feature of traveling


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

When I first read the thread title, I thought of the running joke in our house.....when my husband comes home from work he will ask the dog and the cat if they accomplished anything today (as they wake and stretch as they greet us)


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Chester hasn't done enough on that list. He loves to go swimming. And as for obedience classes, he's only done Puppy Kindergarten.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't know about his early years, but in the six months we've had Ben, he's done Basic and Intermediate Obedience, he's hiked a lot, been camping once and swum/waded in every body of water he could find. 

I'm hoping to try either rally or agility - depending on which is being offered at the dog training center in the summer session.


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

Since I have 5 dogs, 4 Goldens and 1 Poodle, I have done different stuff with each. They all swim but the girls are stronger swimmers. They all have hunted but the boys are stronger hunters. They 2 younger girls would regularly visit the Nursing Home I used to work at. My oldest boy went out on a couple calls with me when I was at the Sheriff's Office. My Poodle decided to follow the bus to school one day a couple years ago but that was not allowed again. His attendance in a Parade for the 4th was unintentional too.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Obedience, agility, Rally, working trials, trick training, scent work, TV/film, camping, parade, dock jumping, flash mob, school-visiting, road-tripping, to the movies and to the theater.

Not to mention copious spooning and bed-hogging!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

She loved me unconditionally.. And I her.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

When my Hank was just a 6 month old puppy, I was visiting my mom, and dad's. They loaned me a $100 dollar bill. I had set it on the couch next to me, and for got about it, then I walked into the kitchen. Hank followed me in there, and had something in his mouth, when i checked to see what it was, it was the $100 dollar bill. I was very surprised, ecspecially since he never made a mark on it!

p.s. If it would have been Filly or Rivet, they would have ate it!!


----------



## Golden_Magnum (May 19, 2011)

Magnum is a great companion who loves me unconditionally and me him. And to me that is all that matters. OK, he does LOVE the water as well. But I am not raising him to be anything but himself.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

We've done obedience classes and agility classes (hopefully more in the future) and are training towards becoming a therapy dog. Ranger loves camping and hiking! Two of his favourite activities. He's been swimming in a lake and I really want to get him out to an ocean sometime.

He got to be in a parade the first few weeks I had him. We were out in a small town and I was worried about how he'd be watching the parade...what with all the sirens, horns, horses, cattle, sheep, and people throwing candy! Then they asked if we could put balloons on him and could he walk through the ton, so he got to be IN the parade! He loved it!


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

Cooper is all for swimming! He has swam in swimming pools, artificial lakes and very real rivers and also in the sea. He loves it!
He also went boating when we went to the river, as our accommodation could only be reached after a 30-min boat trip. He liked it as well and was calm and relaxed during the trip, but he prefers actually being in the water.
He also visited my school when he was 4 months old and the kids loved him! He only stayed for 20 minutes, as he was a small pup, but he had a great time 
And he has cuddled and played and ran with his dog friends and hugged his human friends and been utterly happy, which is the most important thing  He's a champ at all that


----------



## elisabeth (May 3, 2010)

Not a Golden, but my dog has (and any future dog including a Golden will):

Rally (5-6 courses each being 6-8 weeks)
Obedience (6 courses each being 6 weeks)
Agility (5 courses each being 7 weeks)
Schutzhund = not really for a Golden, but I may put some tracking titles on my future Golden = (have been training in tracking, obedience and protection since he was a year old (now 2), having 2 sessions each week)
Therapy work (visited a preschool and nursing home several times)
Camping (regularly with LOOOONG hikes)
Swimming (weekly, except in the winter months)
Boating (in the summers)
Canoeing (in the spring and summer)
Participated in a parade (was on a float with other dogs and people)
Herding (soon to be getting his HIC - June 19)

I would like to try:
Flyball
Lure coursing


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I selected other for tracking.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Daisy and I have been taking K9 Nosework for almost a year now. She passed the first ORT (Odor Recognition Test- birch scent) a few months ago. So much fun!


----------

